# David's Lie - I Samuel 21



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2015)

In I Samuel 21, David plainly lies to Ahimelech in order to get food and weapons. However, I do not see where any punishment was ever meted out to him for this particular sin, unless you take the death of the priests in chapter 22 to be that punishment. Would this be a proper interpretation of these passages, or is this an example of leaving the secret things unto the Lord, as we know He does not record every detail of every situation recounted in Scripture.

Thoughts?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 3, 2015)

Some time ago, I came to a conclusion on this question from the standpoint of Jn.19:11, and "the greater sin." David was wrong, but his heart was not full of an evil intent. Yet, we should never do the slightest evil in order that good (we suppose) should come of it.


Here are some of my notes from Feb 2012 and a sermon on Ps.52, "To the chief Musician, Maschil, A Psalm of David, when Doeg the Edomite came and told Saul, and said unto him, David is come to the house of Ahimelech.":

David dissembled, claiming for himself specific (not simply general) authority from the king to be on a secret mission. However you may try to justify David’s words, this much is certain: he left Ahimelech with a false impression of his condition, and the state of his current relation to king Saul. That he wished to spare the priests more trouble is probable. But he showed greater solicitude for his own safety than theirs.

..........

David, of course, is appalled at the atrocity. Even more, he feels responsible, he feels guilty for these deaths, because he recalled stopping at the Tabernacle when he fled from Saul. That day, Doeg had been detained there for unspecified reasons. Later, he himself told Saul an embellished version of the meeting he witnessed. David confessed: he had expected Doeg to tattle. But still this thought did not move him to caution Ahimelech, or speak the truth.

Consider this enormity from every angle. Saul’s evil spirit. David’s hiding the truth for convenience. Doeg’s impious ambition. All combines as Doeg lies to instigate Saul’s passion, ultimately leading to the wanton murders of hundreds, including many babies. David, you did not simply read this in the paper—you knew this family. And you have guilt in their deaths.​

Hope this  is helpful.


----------

